# iMessage



## poussvite (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,Comment faut-il configurer iMessage pour l'utiliser?
Chaque fois que j'envois un message vers l'adresse mail de quelqu'un pssédant un iPad,j'ai une alerte me disant que le message n'a pas été transmit!


----------



## arbaot (25 Janvier 2012)

il faut que l'adresse mail soit celle que le destinataire a configuré dans les prefs. iMessage de son iPad
il n'est possible d'envoyer des iMessages qu'aux destinataires connectés
(si l'iPad du destinataire n'est pas connecté à internet (via wifi ou 3G) ça passe pas)


----------



## poussvite (26 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup et
"shit", ça limite quand même l'utilisation!
si on doit attendre que tout nos amis,... possèdent un i p....
on est mal -barré
pour le coup,je trouve qu'Apple se l'est joué un peu prétentieux!


----------



## arbaot (26 Janvier 2012)

ben non le principe est celui de la messagerie instantané

faut être connecté pour causer


----------



## poussvite (30 Janvier 2012)

connecté et avoir un appareil sous iOS


----------



## Gz' (31 Janvier 2012)

Sinon, il y a les e-mails.


----------



## AZTT (31 Janvier 2012)

trop cool et pratique les IMessages

ce que j'apprécie avant tout c'est la rapidité
et le fait que ça envoie en qualité MAXI photo, vidéo et mémo audio

bien sûr pour le IMessage il faut être en 3G ou en WiFi  et aussi être sous IOS

quand le destinataire n'est pas 3G ou WiFi  le IMessage bascule automatiquement en SMS ou MMS....

un mémo vocal envoyé en IMessage est en qualité "HiFi"
une vidéo en belle qualité plein écran... contrairement aux MMS


----------



## Lyloo10260 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bjr 

Moi c pareil je n y arrive pas ... Je ne connais pas les adresses email de ts le monde !.. Et.  D'après les explication de Apple iMessage permet l envoi de MSG sur téléphone portable donc un numéro devrai passer non ?  Et ds la démo on parle du message de groupe ... Tt le monde n à pas un iPad ....
Je trouve un peu compliqué cette appli ... Ou pas logique

Besoin d aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------

Je viens de réessayer en m inscrivant moi MM. Ds mes contact et je viens de m envoyer unsms par iPad au num de Tél et ça a marche 
Donc ça ne marche pas par mail .... On envoi un MSG par le biai d iMessage par expédition de notre adresse mail mai on peut saisir un num de Tél à condition ke la pers ai iPhone ou iPad ...

C ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------

Dsl je fais des essai .... Loi

Je viens d essayer sur le tel de mon copain.. Ds mes contact je n ai pas mi d adresse e mail lui correspondant et ça ne marchai pas impossible d envoyer donc j en ai mi u,e et après nickel 

Alors j en déduis ke oui il fo l adresse e mail de la pers ....

Je trouv pas cela très pratique


----------



## Peet (31 Janvier 2012)

Perso, dès que je sais qu'un contact est sous iOS, je fais le nécessaire pour qu'il soit connecté à iMessage. Comme ça, je suis sûr qu'il est possible de communiquer avec lui via l'iPad.


----------



## rgrasta (4 Février 2012)

Ipad 2 16go 3g 

Bonsoir , je pensais que comme sur iphone on pouvait envoyer un imessage en tant que sms mais apparement pas pourriez vous m eclairer ??? 

Merci d avance


----------



## Peet (5 Février 2012)

Depuis l'iPad 2 que je possède, je ne peux envoyer des iMessages qu'à mes contacts qui possèdent un iPhone/iPad et qui ont activé la fonction iMessage.

L'iPad 2 que j'ai est uniquement en wifi, je pense que c'est pareil que pour les modèles 3G mais je n'ai pas l'info. En espérant avoir pu répondre à ta question !


----------

